# New Tank, two weeks, and my black moor Help?



## lirpa1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Ok I have quite a few questions.... and I will give a bit of back ground info as well....

I was going to put Bertie in his tank around January 4th. But I keep hearing about "cycling" the tank? I was going to set up the tank around 2nd of January and get everything running. and then about the 4th of January put Bertie in the tank, with his water from his bowl and the rocks, plants etc to keep good bacteria...

Will this be ok?

I have a ph test kit, and ph up/down powder stuff. I have de-chlorinator that protects his slime coat which I would put in the water when setting up the tank...

I will wash out his rocks (the new ones i get for xmas) in his bowl with water at first, and then put them in the tank... and maybe add one extra drop of de-chlorinator to the water since the rocks will be washed with tap water...

*sigh*

so if I do it all as I have said, will Bertie be fine? (tank is 12 gal, biggest I can afford at the moment as it costed $150)

Thanks.

(otherwise, if needed I could set the tank up on the 29th/30th of December, and run it for a few days, but the fish store guy said cycling doesnt really start until the fish is in the tank???)



And I know some people night say he should not be in a bowl as he is now, just so you know, Yes I do know this. I got him a couple of weeks ago from a friend who is moving across country. I was told I was getting aguppy and a bowl, and it is not a guppy, but a black moor (big difference). I bought the tank last week, so I do have a tank for him. He can not go int the tank right now b/c I am housesitting until after the new yr and I have him with me so I can MAKE SURE he gets his water changes and fed properly.

I did a 100% water change Saturday afternoon. He is doing fine (monday morning here) and the water is still clean. Either tomorro or wednesday I will do a 25% change, and then I do changes every day to two days depending on the water state..


Oh, and I know He is a MALE! :fish: he is spawing at the moment, and has white dots on his front fins, and on his gills. he eats fine, but I did not feed him yesterday because he seems to be having digestive problems and I am giving him a day to clear his system up.. I have some Frozen blood worms which I was told to just drop a cube in the tank maybe once a week along with regular feeding and the worms can be a treat?


Ok so sorry for such a longgggg post, but please help requiring the cycling, and anything else anyone can think of telling me!


----------



## lirpa1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Also, I have heard everywhere and read when researching that black moors are pretty hardy, so just wondering what anyone else's experience is? will he be fine? are there things I need to keep a close eye on after he goes in the tank? any problems I should look out for?


----------



## TTTT (Dec 13, 2008)

Cycling can take a while, but it will be shorter if you move his gravel and plants like you said.


----------



## lirpa1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Ok, so I also keep hearing about testing the ammonia, nitrates, ph..

I have a PH Test kit, and then PH up powder, and PH Down powder.


what else do I need and how often do I test? and what is good/bad and how does one fix it?

thanks


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

$150?!? Was it an Eclipse or something? I know it sounds easier because it's an "all-in-one" kind of deal, but you can get a 29-gallon plus filter and heater for less. If you haven't used it yet, I'd suggest maybe returning it for a larger tank. Your fish will appreciate it in the long run!

Do not use any pH powder, waste of money and won't do anything other than cause pH swings which will stress your fish. If you still have the original packaging, see if you can return 'em.

You should test ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate. If any of these are too high, water changes will help you out


----------



## lirpa1 (Dec 8, 2008)

> $150?!? Was it an Eclipse or something? I know it sounds easier because it's an "all-in-one" kind of deal, but you can get a 29-gallon plus filter and heater for less.


Nope it is a regular tank, cheapest around because i got it from a specialty aquarium shop. They make their own aquariums. Otherwise I could get a 28 ltr (7.3 gal) with a bottom filter for $120... or another 21 ltr (5.5 gal) goldfish starter kit for $150. Or I could maybe go up to a 35 ltr (9.2 gal) which was $145 with everything.

Instead I opted for the 45 ltr (BIGGEST I PROMISE I HAVE BEEN LOOKING FOR THREE WEEKS IN A TWO HOUR RADIUS) with only a light, and a good filter. It has a 3 yr warranty and I got $25 off the sale price as well.. so the tank would have been $175 but I got it for $150 :fish:

Everyone says I could have gotten a bigger tank, but here in Australia everything is heaps more expenisve, and I have looked and looked and looked. This one is so far the biggest I can get, and I am getting rocks, plants etc. for xmas presents


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

whereabouts are you located in australia? and whats the biggest nearby city. i want to try to do some research for you


----------



## lirpa1 (Dec 8, 2008)

justintrask said:


> whereabouts are you located in australia? and whats the biggest nearby city. i want to try to do some research for you


ha ha ok.

Perth is about an hour away. I went to morely aquariums. Nearby cities include Midland, Herne Hill, Bullsbrook, Malaga, Joondalup, Forrestfield


I went to five different pet shops, two of which were aquairium shops. and I looked on the net as well.

See what you can find lol


----------



## lirpa1 (Dec 8, 2008)

ha ha

so far I have found one which might be a bit bigger, but I have asked how much it would cost with only the filter and tank... its 36"

the 24" they have is 50 ltrs so maybe this one will be a more decent size and I could get two black moors! or an orange female friend! hmmm

anyhow, ill see if i can return the other if I find a much better deal


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

http://www.aquariumcity.com.au/aquariums.asp

you got ripped off.


----------



## lirpa1 (Dec 8, 2008)

justintrask said:


> http://www.aquariumcity.com.au/aquariums.asp
> 
> you got ripped off.


slighlty lol... but its still better than 90% of them, just does look as if that one is better. I havent used any of it yet. I could see if I could make a switch tomorro for the other one and get my money back on this one...

How big are each of those on that site? do you know? (ltr wise or gal wise)


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

it doesnt give the full specs, but the 48" tank that i have is a 75 gallon, which equals out to about 284litres.

my 72" tank is 100 gallons.

either way, you're getting a MUCH better deal


----------



## lirpa1 (Dec 8, 2008)

justintrask said:


> it doesnt give the full specs, but the 48" tank that i have is a 75 gallon, which equals out to about 284litres.
> 
> my 72" tank is 100 gallons.
> 
> either way, you're getting a MUCH better deal


thye only have the 50 ltrs  and will not have the others until the middle of january  otherwise i would definately switch... hmmm wonder if anywhere else has much bigger ones? I might call another place and see what they have lol

either way this tank will still do for a couple of yrs,a nd tehn ill def get a relly big one


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

http://www.fao.com.au/aus/directory.php

list of all fish stores in australia


----------



## lirpa1 (Dec 8, 2008)

justintrask said:


> http://www.fao.com.au/aus/directory.php
> 
> list of all fish stores in australia


awww thanks heaps!!!! ha ha I stink at this google thing i guess!!

I called another shop but the best they could do was a 42 ltr with light/filter for $80 odd b/c it was a demo tank from the shop and used...

if I find something before tomorro I'll try and make a switch cuz I have tomorro off of work~

Thanks heaps


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

No problem! Look for tanks by themselves also, for the price of a combo, you can often get the tank, light, heater, and filter for the same price, and definately ebtter equipment


----------



## lirpa1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Heres the store I bought mine from... it looks good doesnt it?

I got the tank cheaper, and just paid more to get a decent filter. Igot a $70 filter, but could have gotten a $40 one... so I still think I didnt do too bad... 

http://www.morleyaquariums.com.au/

under aquaria it lists the prices, and I have the 45 ltr one


----------

